# Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. August 2018)

In Nordrhein-Westfalen ist seit dem 22.06.2018 eine neue Kormoranverordnung 2018 in Kraft getreten. Diese wurde zum Schutz der natürlich vorkommenden Tierwelt und zur Abwendung fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden gefordert. Das NRW-Umweltministerium kam der Forderung der Fischer mit der Verordnung nach.

*Kormoran ab heute freigegeben*

 Ab heute, Donnerstag, dem 16. August sind neben Jungtieren auch Altvögel zur Bejagung freigegeben. Die Verordnung erlaubt den Abschuss der Vögel bis zu einem Abstand von 250 Metern zu stehenden und fließenden Gewässern. Das bis dato nötige und aufwändige Antragsverfahren entfällt. Nur in Nationalparks, Naturschutz- und Natura 2000-Gebieten sind weiterhin Einzelfallprüfungen notwendig.


*Fischereiverband befürwortet die Entwicklung*

Der Kormoran darf ganztägig 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1,5 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bejagt werden. Der Fischereiverband NRW veröffentlichte eine Pressemitteilung zu der neuen Verordnung und begrüßt diese Entwicklung.

Den vollständigen Text der Kormoranverordnung findet Ihr hier: https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_vbl...d=17072&ver=8&val=17072&sg=0&menu=1&vd_back=N

Informationen vom Landesjagdverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V. gibt es hier:
https://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/aktuelles/aktuelles/neue-kormoranverordnung-/6_26099.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Wurde aber mehr als Zeit.#6


----------



## MikeHawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Es gibt doch noch Wunder !!!


----------



## Lommel (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Ich freue mich ja auch aber um Kormorane abzuschiessen benötigt man natürlich auch Jäger und die sind seit dem unsäglichen, ehemaligen grünen Landesumweltminister Remmel und seinen Jagdgesetz hier in NRW ziemlich rar geworden. 

Bzw. diejenigen die ich kenne sind zu Urlaubsjägern mutiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Schön wenn es zumindest die theoretische Möglichkeit zur Bejagung gibt!
Wenn man das Ganze aber etwas genauer betrachtet, wird man merken, das es in der Praxis kaum von Belang ist.
So sind in NRW fast alle Gewässer in irgend einer Form unter besonderen Schutz gestellt und deshalb entfällt die unbürokratische Möglichkeit der Bejagung.
Der gesamte Niederhein ist z.B. entweder Naturschutzgebiet oder Natura 2000 Fläche!
Außerdem fehlt es an der Ausführung, da nur die wenigsten Jäger ein echtes Interesse an der gar nicht so einfachen Kormoran Bejagung haben.
Die schießen lieber in Ruhe Enten und sonstiges Niederwild, wenn sie es noch dürfen, als sich bei den Atzen von NABU und Co. durch die Kormoranjagd unbeliebt zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

was macht ein jäger mit einem erlegten kormoran? die kadaver müßen doch bestimmt auffwendig entsorgt oder der verwertung zugeführt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bombe20 schrieb:


> was macht ein jäger mit einem erlegten kormoran? die kadaver müßen doch bestimmt auffwendig entsorgt oder der verwertung zugeführt werden.



Na bei den Jägern gibt es noch nicht den Verwertungszwang unter den sich die Angler(Verbände) gestellt haben. 
Die müssen also auch keinen Fuchs, Dachs oder Marder fressen!
Zur Verwertung von Kormoranen kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, die schmecken einfach widerlich, fischig und tranig!
Mag sein, das sich dies durch irgend eine Trickserei, wie Einlegen, oder Marinieren und überwürzen in einen essbaren Zustand versetzen lässt, Genuss ist aber anders!

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bombe20 schrieb:


> was macht ein jäger mit einem erlegten kormoran? die kadaver müßen doch bestimmt auffwendig entsorgt oder der verwertung zugeführt werden.




Man kann die auch essen! :m


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Man kann die auch essen! :m



Jo, man kann so ziemlich alles essen!
Eine Tonne Beton soll z.B. auch drei Kalorien haben!

Hier mein Verwertungs-Vorschlag:
Wobei man die Brustfilets auch noch auslösen kann, wenn es denn sein muss!







Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Wer jeden Tag ein halbes Kilo rohen Fisch im Ganzen runter schlingt, der sammelt so einiges an Gewürm an. Kormorane haben in der Regel eine Menge innerer Parasiten und am Rhein soll auch die Schadstoffbelastung extrem stark sein, da die Vögel viele Aale und Brassen aus verseuchten Altarmen verschlingen.


----------



## Lommel (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bombe20 schrieb:


> was macht ein jäger mit einem erlegten kormoran? die kadaver müßen doch bestimmt auffwendig entsorgt oder der verwertung zugeführt werden.




Jäger sind in dieser Hinsicht absolut schmerzfrei. Alles was sich nicht für einen Braten eignet, landet zum Verschnitt wird durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und endet dann als Bratwurst, Spaghettisauce oder Frikadelle auf den Tisch.


Ich weiss wovon ich spreche mein Vater war Jäger.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Kormoran-Bratwurst|uhoh:#t
Mich würgts allein beim Gedanken daran.


----------



## bombe20 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

mit verwertung meinte ich jetzt die kadaververwertung, nicht das sinnvolle verwerten im anglerischen sinne, was für den jäger bestimmt mit kosten und bürokratie verbunden ist. hier schrieb auch mal jemand das es am effektivsten wäre, die nester samt gelege, jung- und altvögeln von unten zu durchschießen. dann blieben die kadaver auf dem baum, was wahrscheinlich auch nicht optimal ist, vielleicht aber eine scheuchwirkung auf die übrigen brutvögel der kolonie haben könnte.
naja und zum essen: ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie die broiler  (grillhähnchen) extrem nach fisch schmeckten, weil man sie teilweise mit fischmehl fütterte. die waren ungenießbar.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Wenn man die Eier einölt oder durch Plastik tauscht, geht die erste Brut flöten und in kühlen Jahren kommt danach keine Zweite mehr. In den Kolonien zu schießen ging schon ein paar Mal in die Hose, da hauen die Vögel nur ab und gründen an anderen Stellen neue Populationen.


----------



## Lommel (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kormoran-Bratwurst|uhoh:#t
> Mich würgts allein beim Gedanken daran.




 Ja das stimmt. War aber eine andere Generation und wir waren mit fünf Kindern. Da galt nicht die Devise lecker und schmackhaft sondern hauptsache satt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön wenn es zumindest die theoretische Möglichkeit zur Bejagung gibt!
> Wenn man das Ganze aber etwas genauer betrachtet, wird man merken, das es in der Praxis kaum von Belang ist.
> So sind in NRW fast alle Gewässer in irgend einer Form unter besonderen Schutz gestellt und deshalb entfällt die unbürokratische Möglichkeit der Bejagung.
> Der gesamte Niederhein ist z.B. entweder Naturschutzgebiet oder Natura 2000 Fläche!
> ...



Dann machen wir eine große Sammelaktion und dann schicken wir die ANGLERBOARD-KORMORANORGEL auf NRW Tournee https://youtu.be/aQWiyWM7zxo
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn man die Eier einölt oder durch Plastik tauscht, geht die erste Brut flöten und in kühlen Jahren kommt danach keine Zweite mehr. In den Kolonien zu schießen ging schon ein paar Mal in die Hose, da hauen die Vögel nur ab und gründen an anderen Stellen neue Populationen.



Man muss halt das richtige Werkzeug haben und richtig draufhalten :vik:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:M60GPMG.jpeg#/media/File:M60GPMG.jpeg


----------



## Mefoangler53 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Es stimmt, die Jäger haben kein Interesse an der Kormoranjagd.
Mir hat vor Jahren mal einer gesagt: Die Viecher kann man nicht essen und eine Patrone kostet 50Pfennig. Und die wird ja in Zeiten des € nicht billiger geworden sein.


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Es stimmt, die Jäger haben kein Interesse an der Kormoranjagd.
> Mir hat vor Jahren mal einer gesagt: Die Viecher kann man nicht essen und eine Patrone kostet 50Pfennig. Und die wird ja in Zeiten des € nicht billiger geworden sein.



Schon Hildegard von Bingen hat geschrieben, dass der Kormoran nicht zur menschlichen Ernährung taugt und keinesfalls an Kranke verabreicht werden sollte. (Daraus leiten Vogelfreunde dann gleich Brutkolonien im Binnenland ab!!!!)

Bleibt den Vereinen wohl nur die Möglichkeit Abschussprämien auszuloben, wenn sich sonst niemand findet.

Wobei der Abschuss m.E. das Problem nur verlagern würde.

Eine europaweite Bestandsreduktion über Verminderung der Reproduktion wäre wohl notwendig.


----------



## Ganerc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mit verwertung meinte ich jetzt die kadaververwertung, nicht das sinnvolle verwerten im anglerischen sinne, was für den jäger bestimmt mit kosten und bürokratie verbunden ist. hier schrieb auch mal jemand das es am effektivsten wäre, die nester samt gelege, jung- und altvögeln von unten zu durchschießen. dann blieben die kadaver auf dem baum, was wahrscheinlich auch nicht optimal ist, vielleicht aber eine scheuchwirkung auf die übrigen brutvögel der kolonie haben könnte.
> naja und zum essen: ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie die broiler  (grillhähnchen) extrem nach fisch schmeckten, weil man sie teilweise mit fischmehl fütterte. die waren ungenießbar.


Die Natur verwertet den Kadaver restlos, ist nur eine frage der Zeit.  Fuchs, Raben und Co wollen auch einen ordentlichen Happen


----------



## bombe20 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Die Natur verwertet den Kadaver restlos, ist nur eine frage der Zeit.  Fuchs, Raben und Co wollen auch einen ordentlichen Happen


genau das meinte ich ja. wenn eine dezimierung in stark betroffenen gebieten ernsthaft betrieben werden soll, fallen mal schnell mehrere tonnen kadaver an. und wenn, wie laichzeit auf seite eins schrieb, kormorane durch ihre ernährung parasitär befallen und mit schadstoffen belastet sind, wird das ein problem für die natur werden. welchen schaden das bei füchsen, rabenvögeln und anderen heimischen aasfressern, wie dem milan anrichtet, ist nicht bekannt. daher wird m.m.n. eine wirksame dezimierung der bestände, wo es denn angebracht ist, auch massiv geld kosten.
und wer darf es bezahlen?


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



> und wer darf es bezahlen?



Im Zweifel heißt es , wer anschafft zahlt!

Wenn Angler und Fischer ne Bestandsreduzierung wollen, wirds die nicht zum Nulltarif geben.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bombe20 schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich ja. wenn eine dezimierung in stark betroffenen gebieten ernsthaft betrieben werden soll, fallen mal schnell mehrere tonnen kadaver an. und wenn, wie laichzeit auf seite eins schrieb, kormorane durch ihre ernährung parasitär befallen und mit schadstoffen belastet sind, wird das ein problem für die natur werden. welchen schaden das bei füchsen, rabenvögeln und anderen heimischen aasfressern, wie dem milan anrichtet, ist nicht bekannt. daher wird m.m.n. eine wirksame dezimierung der bestände, wo es denn angebracht ist, auch massiv geld kosten.
> und wer darf es bezahlen?



Es werden niemals Tonnen von Kadavern zusammen kommen, aber selbst wenn, dann sind wir hier schließlich in Deutschland, wo es für alles irgend ein Gesetz, bzw. Regelung gibt.
Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz genannt:

http://www.vetion.de/gesetze/Gesetzestexte/TierKBG.htm?mainPage=1

Bei gewerblichen Abfällen, z.B. von Metzgereien, ist es kostenpflichtig diese in einer Abdeckerei zu entsorgen.
Bei jagdlichen Abfällen könnte dies sogar umsonst sein?
So wird sogenanntes Fallwild (Eigentum des Jagdberechtigten!), also Tiere welche durch den Straßenverkehr getötet wurden, auch so entsorgt und zwar in öffentlichem Interesse, kostenlos!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (17. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Hallo,

dann muss aber immer noch jemand finden, der auf eigen Kosten die   Bejagung und Entsorgung übernimmt. Kostet ja trotzdem Zeit und Geld, für Munition, Fahrtkosten, sonstige Auslagen etc. 

Wenn sich keiner findet, muss der Bewirtschafter wohl  finanzielle Anreize schaffen.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann muss aber immer noch jemand finden, der auf eigen Kosten die   Bejagung und Entsorgung übernimmt. Kostet ja trotzdem Zeit und Geld, für Munition, Fahrtkosten, sonstige Auslagen etc.
> 
> Wenn sich keiner findet, muss der Bewirtschafter wohl  finanzielle Anreize schaffen.



Entweder finanzielle Anreize, oder im besten Fall ist der Jäger selbst auch noch Angler und nimmt sich der Problematik an. 
Ich habe ja nun des öfteren mit Jägern zu tun und so einige davon auch schon darauf angesprochen, ob sie bei Ansicht von Kormoranen dann auch "drauf halten"?

Fazit ist leider, nur die wenigsten würden bei der Kormoran Bejagung aktiv werden!
Dagegen werden in der Hauptsache zwei Gründe angeführt.

Erstens will man nicht durch unnötiges Geballer in den Revieren, die für Jäger deutlich wertvolleren jagdbaren Tiere vergrämen.
Denn auch Enten, Gänse etc. meiden in der Folge das Revier bei zu hohem Jagddruck!

Der zweite Grund, wie schon weiter vorne im Thread erwähnt, man will den Ball flach halten und das bisschen Jagd was noch erlaubt ist auf recht erhalten und keinesfalls die Schützer-Pest auf den Plan rufen, in dem man offensiv ihren Lieblingsvogel bejagt.

Das die Patrone zu teuer wäre, habe ich übrigens noch nie gehört, da die Jungs in der Regel finanziell recht gut aufgestellt sind und der lächerliche 1,5 Euro für ne Patrone durchaus zu verschmerzen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Dass es seit Remmel weniger Jäger in NRW gibt, halte ich für ein Gerücht, genauso wie, dass die Jäger kein Interesse an der Kormoranbejagung haben. Viele Jäger sind auch Angler, und bei uns im Revier wird ab sofort wieder jeder Kormoran, der zu packen ist, erlegt.
Bei uns stehen nur wenige Gewässerabschnitte unter Naturschutz, von daher geht da durchaus was. 



Tolle Entscheidung zugunsten unserer Fische!


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Taxidermist (17. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Viele Jäger sind auch Angler, und bei uns im Revier wird ab sofort wieder jeder Kormoran, der zu packen ist, erlegt.
> 
> Tolle Entscheidung zugunsten unserer Fische!
> 
> ...



Ja, danke dafür!

Obwohl eine finanzielle "Hilfe", z.B. in Form von 20€ pro abgelieferter Kormoranschnabel, auch hilfreich sein könnte!
Anstatt in Besatz zu investieren, eben in den Erhalt der Fischbestände  investieren, sollte für den Gewässerbewirtschafter aufs Gleiche raus kommen? 

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Vllt. solltet ihr mal damit zufrieden sein, daß man die Viecher nun legal bejagen kann. Alles weitere findet sich.


Bei und hier gibts z.B. ein Sägewerk, das auch Energie erzeugt und nebenher ne Genehmigung zum Verbrennen von Tierkadavern hat. Dort liefere ich z.B. meine Kugelfüchse ab. Im einzigen Jahr wo wir mal starken Kormoraneinfall hatten, durfte der sogar die Abschüsse beglaubigen wegen der Prämie (glaube 5 Euro gabs pro Stk.). Ansonsten hätte man nämlich die Füße aufheben müssen und wer mag schon Kormoranfüße in der Gefriertruhe horten |supergri.
btw. im Nachbarort kann ich Füchse unentgeltlich sogar beim Bauhof abgeben. Die mögen sie im Plastiksack scheinbar lieber als sie von der Strasse zu kratzen .


Und das Kormorane ungenießbar wären stimmt so auch nicht. Die, die ich probiert habe waren im Winter erlegt weil sie hier nur auftreten wenn alle Seen und Teiche zugefroren sind. Deshalb waren sie nach etlichen Hungertagen auch nicht besonders fett.
 Leicht tranig stimmt, insgesamt so Richtung Gans, muss man nicht immer haben, aber auch nicht so übel wie immer behauptet wird. Als Jäger muss man zumindest alles mal probiert haben :q.


Nur die Bejagung ist mancherorts vllt. ein kleines Problem. Fließgewässer sind oft auch Reviergrenzen und die wenigsten haben Sitze am Bach oder Fluss. Wir haben damals, als wir ihre bevorzugten Fischplätze in etwa wussten, mobile Sitze in die Wiesen 70-80m vom Bach weg aufgestellt und ganz normale Ansitzjagd betrieben. 222. oder 223. Rem. geht astrein und ist nicht teuer. Sobald da einer beim Gefiedertrocknen vom Ast kippte, hat man den restlichen Trupp dort nicht mehr gesehen. Dann den Sitz aufn Anhänger und an die nächste Stelle gestellt. Man muss richtig früh raus, weil man sitzen muss bevor sie kommen.

Das ist schon ein bisschen Aufwand, aber von nix kommt nix. Ich fands sinnvoll, wir haben heute null Kormoranprobleme und nebenher hab ich bei den paar Ansitzen Rehwild und Sauen an Orten gesehen, wo ich sonst nie gesessen hätte.


----------



## Spocht (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Ihr (Mod: Gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten!) solltet mal wirklich überlegen was dem Ökosystem Wasser schadet. Minderbemittelt?:k

Oh oh, schwache Argumente des primitiven Volkes.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Spocht schrieb:


> Ihr (Mod: Gelöscht) solltet mal wirklich überlegen was dem Ökosystem Wasser schadet.
> Erklär das doch mal, was schadet denn dem Ökosystem Wasser?
> Minderbemittelt?:k
> Wer jetzt, du?
> ...



Na, ein paar Bier im Kopp und dann mal eben im AB rum pöbeln?
Wenn man wenigstens verstehen könnte, was du überhaupt meinst?

Jürgen


----------



## Achim_68 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Spocht schrieb:


> Ihr spacken solltet mal wirklich überlegen was dem Ökosystem Wasser schadet. Minderbemittelt?:k
> 
> Oh oh, schwache Argumente des primitiven Volkes.



Wir sind am Ball -  wenn der Tastatur-Held hier weiterhin rumaast war es das für ihn!


----------



## Spocht (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Tja. Ja ne. Alles in Ordnung. Die Gewässer sind sauber. Die Meere auch. Ein Land welches sich keinen Kormoran leisten kann, ist ein armes Land.


----------



## Spocht (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Die gute alte Kormoran diskussion, 
spricht wieder das primitive Volk an. Hhahaah
Nix besseres zu tun was? 

Sind nur Tiere,was?


----------



## Spocht (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Bitte gebt mir eine Studie, in welcher der Kormoran langfristig schaden anrichtet. Geschwätz ist das.


----------



## Achim_68 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Wir mAchen für heute mal Pause - morgen früh geht es weiter


----------



## Achim_68 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

So, weiter geht‘s.
Ich hoffe, es bleibt hier im Rahmen des Erlaubten, sonst hau ich dazwischen!


----------



## Forelle2000 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Spocht schrieb:


> Bitte gebt mir eine Studie, in welcher der Kormoran langfristig schaden anrichtet. Geschwätz ist das.



http://www.argefa.org/sites/default/files/publikationen/pdf/kormoranbroschuere.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön wenn es zumindest die theoretische Möglichkeit zur Bejagung gibt!


Genau #6 #6


----------



## Pikepauly (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Ein paar Seiten vorher kam die Idee auf, das Vereine oder Fischzüchter den Jägern eine Vergütung dafür zahlen, das war ein produktiver Vorschlag.


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Und die Landwirte werden weiter subventioniert.


----------



## mathias160888 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und die Landwirte werden weiter subventioniert.



Was auch Richtig ist!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Spocht schrieb:


> Bitte gebt mir eine Studie, in welcher der Kormoran langfristig schaden anrichtet. Geschwätz ist das.




Hallo,


dazu baucht es keine Studie. Bis der Kormoran kam, hatten wir u. A. zwei Flüßchen mit einem guten Äschenbestand. Da ist in bezug auf Äsche schon seit fast 20 Jahren tote Hose.:r


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine offizielle Prämie geben muss. Meist kennen sich doch die Jäger und Angler, ist zumindest bei uns so. Da wird all das auf dem "kurzen Dienstweg" geklärt und gemeinsam an einem Strang gezogen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



> Bitte gebt mir eine Studie, in welcher der Kormoran langfristig schaden anrichtet. Geschwätz ist das.



Never feed a troll.

Natürlich gibt es entsprechende, europaweite Studien von Dänemark bis Österreich.

Nichtmal der NABU bestreitet noch, dass es zumindest lokal negative Folgen für Fischbestände gibt.

Ich fände es grundsätzlich gut, wenn die Kormoranbestände wieder auf ein verträgliches Maß reduziert würden. 

Vergrämung kann zwar lokal helfen, wie bei Hanjupp.

Allerdings verlagert sich dann das Problem eben auf Gewässer wo nicht vergrämt werden darf oder sich nicht genügend Jäger finden.



> Bis der Kormoran kam, hatten wir u. A. zwei Flüßchen mit einem guten Äschenbestand. Da ist in bezug auf Äsche schon seit fast 20 Jahren tote Hose.



Bei uns sind die Äschenfänge von 700-1000 Stück in der Vor-Kormoran-Ära auf letztes Jahr 2 Stück zurückgegangen. Vergrämt werden darf an diesen Strecken nicht. Gibt mittlerweile sogar ca. 400 Brutpaare im Großraum. Dazu im Winter dann die ganzen Durchzügler, die in Geschwaderstärke einfallen.

Allerdings werden nun seit gut 20 Jahren auch keine Äschen mehr besetzt, denn als Kormoranfutter sind die zu schade.

Ein Karpfen-Aufzuchtteich wurde auch aufgegeben, da von den 3000 Setzlingen nur 17 Stück wieder abgefischt werden konnten.

Auch dort darf nicht vergrämt werden.

In einem Baggersee ist der Kleinfischbestand so stark  gesunken, dass die Raubfische nun verstärkt auf Amphibien und Wasservögel Jagd machen.

Das geht nach Meinung des NABU aber nun überhaupt nicht. Die würden jetzt natürlich am liebsten auch den restlichen  Fischbestand dezimieren lassen, wenn sie könnten.

Eine europaweite Bestandsreduzierung wäre aus meiner Sicht das einzige Mittel, das langfristig und flächendeckend Erfolg bringen könnte.


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Nochmal zu der geforderten Statistik :

Alleine in MeckPomm wurden 2016 offiziell rund 15 000 Brutpaare gezählt !

https://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nach...stand-auf-Rekordniveau_article1500708776.html
(bitte den Kommentar unter dem Artikel beachten #q )


Der Rest ist 'ne Milchmädchenrechnung !
 15000 Paare = 30000 Tiere
Jedes Tier frisst ca. 0,5 kg Fisch am Tag
das macht also 15 000 kg = 15 Tonnen am Tag !
  Hochgerechnet auf's Jahr sind das 5475 Tonnen !
( der Nachwuchs der Paare wurde dabei außer acht gelassen )
Dazu dann die Fangstatistik der Binnenfischereibetriebe MeckPomms., der letzten Jahre.

http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/5_Statistik/Fangstat_Binnen-15-16.pdf

Habe fertig mit meinem Geschwätz !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> dazu baucht es keine Studie. Bis der Kormoran kam, hatten wir u. A. zwei Flüßchen mit einem guten Äschenbestand. Da ist in bezug auf Äsche schon seit fast 20 Jahren tote Hose.:r
> ...




Die Äsche ist ein Spezialfall.
 Das sind Fische deren einziges Verhalten zum eigenen Schutz daraus besteht, das sie sich zusammenschließen und seitlich oder etwas tiefer ausweichen.
Deshalb konnten sie sich nur dort etablieren, wo natürliche Feinde des Kormorans die Ansiedlung von Kolonien verhindert haben. Diese Feinde (früher überwiegend Habicht, Uhu und Steinadler) gibt es überwiegend im Mittel- und Hochgebirge. 



Der (menschgemachte !) Rückgang solcher Prädatoren, gepaart mit dem jahrzehntelangem Vollschutz der Kormorane, ist der Grund für die explosionsartige Vermehrung der Kormorane. Es ist einfach so, das Menschen alles irgendwo einordnen wollen: nützlich oder unnütz, daraus entspringen dann die heutigen Extreme.


----------



## Piketom (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

also diese Abschussfreigabe mit 250m zum Gewässer besagt ja eigentlich,daß der Vogel garnicht frei zum Abschuss ist oder?


----------



## mathias160888 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



bastido schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen wohl ziemlich auseinander. Wenn man dann noch anstatt dem Ob auch das Wie mit einbezieht, dann wird langsam ein Schuh daraus.



Darum werde ich es auch nicht weiter ausführen. Dieses Thema hab ich ca. 1 mal pro Tag auf dem Tisch! Da will ich im Anglerboard nicht auch noch damit anfangen. Es gibt 2 Meinungen zu dem ganzen Thema, dass ist ganz klar. 

Ich weiß wie es hinter den Kulissen aussieht und das ist nicht schön!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Piketom schrieb:


> also diese Abschussfreigabe mit 250m zum Gewässer besagt ja eigentlich,daß der Vogel garnicht frei zum Abschuss ist oder?




Da sich der Kormoran fast immer sehr dicht an Gewässern aufhält, kann man mit dieser Regelung durchaus gut leben. Gezielt bejagen ist eh quasi nur in Gewässernähe möglich. Und fliegt einem tatsächlich mal weit abseits von Gewässern einer über den Kopf. Naja......


Björn


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



> Deshalb konnten sie sich nur dort etablieren, wo natürliche Feinde des Kormorans die Ansiedlung von Kolonien verhindert haben. Diese Feinde (früher überwiegend Habicht, Uhu und Steinadler) gibt es überwiegend im Mittel- und Hochgebirge.



Das mag auf Süddeutschland zutreffen, aber Äschen gab es auch woanders.

Dänemark ist jetzt nicht für Gebirge bekannt, hatte aber früher super Äschen- und Bachforellenbestände.  Dr. Niels Jepsen hat da aufwendigen Studien u.a. mit besenderten Fischen betrieben und macht den Kormoran als Hauptursache für den Zusammenbruch der Populationen von Nordseeschnäpel, Äsche und Bachforellen in vielen Auen verantwortlich. Es sollen auch bis zu 75% der Smolts von Wandersalmoniden in Kormoranmägen verschwinden. Ebenso dokumentiert er sehr hohe Fraßverluste an Hecht, Barsch und Zander.

 Das kommt davon, wenn sich ein Küstenvogel wegen Überpopulation und Habitatveränderung plötzlich ungehindert im Binnenland breitmachen darf.

Die besten Äschenbestände. die ich jemals zu Gesicht bekommen habe, waren in Sibirien abseits der Kulturlandschaften. Kormorane hab ich dort  nicht gesehen, obwohl China nicht weit war. Ist halt Binnenland und Kormorane bleiben dort an der Küste, wo sie auch ursprünglich zuhause sind.

In Nordamerika ist es ähnlich. 

Wenn die Evolutionstheorie von Darwin stimmt, hätten sich z.B. die Äschenbestände in Europa gar nicht so entwickeln können, wenn die Kormorane schon immer zu den natürlich Prädatoren in den Flüssen gehört hätten.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

Den Kormoran gab es immer schon auch im "Binnenland", nicht nur an den Küsten. Allerdings in "Westdeutschland" nur in sehr geringer Anzahl. Mein Vater berichtet immer noch gern von unserem ehemaligen Nachbarn und Vogelliebhaber, der Mitte der 80er Jahre ganz begeistert von der Sichtung EINES Kormorans am Dümmer (Niedersachsen) erzählte......
Bei uns trat der Kormoran erstmals Ende der 90er Jahre regelmäßig und in größeren Stückzahlen auf. In der DDR, und ich vermute auch in den anderen östlichen Ländern, wurden die Brutkolonien im Frühjahr massiv durch Nester ausschießen reduziert, und damit die Bestände niedrig gehalten. Dies war natürlich mit der Wiedervereinigung vorbei, und ich nehme an, dass dies einen großen Anteil an der westwärts gerichteten Verbreitung der Kormorane hatte. 



Björn


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



> Den Kormoran gab es immer schon auch im "Binnenland", nicht nur an den Küsten.



Durchzügler gab es auch früher schon in Bayern. 

Dauerhafte Brutkolonien und massiven Fraßdruck durch marodierende  Geschwader aber erst seit Mitte der 90er-Jahre.

Sonst wäre die Evolutionsgeschichte der Äschen sicher anders verlaufen.



> der Mitte der 80er Jahre ganz begeistert von der Sichtung EINES Kormorans am Dümmer (Niedersachsen) erzählte......



Da bejubeln die Vogelfreunde jetzt Schwärme von  1500 Tieren täglich.

Bei den Anglern kommt da keine Freude auf.



> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...logische-gleichgewicht-duemmer-durcheinanderl



An einzelnen Gewässerstrecken wird die Vergrämung sicher erfolgreich sein, aber das Gesamtproblem ließe wahrscheinlich nur durch ein europaweites Bestandsmanagement lösen.

Die Gesamtzahl der schwarzen Vögel ist für die Fischbestände die wir von früher gewohnt waren einfach zu hoch.


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön wenn es zumindest die theoretische Möglichkeit zur Bejagung gibt!
> Wenn man das Ganze aber etwas genauer betrachtet, wird man merken, das es in der Praxis kaum von Belang ist.
> So sind in NRW fast alle Gewässer in irgend einer Form unter besonderen Schutz gestellt und deshalb entfällt die unbürokratische Möglichkeit der Bejagung.


 Jürgen hat völlig Recht, so sieht das bis jetzt wohl leider aus.

Schaut man sich an, wo die eigenen Gewässer liegen (interaktive Karte im Link), wird man schnell merken, dass der Tümpel i.d.R. nicht unter die einfache Regelung fällt
und eine Genehmigung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde fällig ist.

Vereins-Vorstände in NRW werden ihre Erfahrungen mit eben diesen Behörden haben.

Es ist anscheinend bis heute gar nicht klar, wie ein solches Genehmigungsverfahren abläuft.
Wird es feste Kriterien für Entscheidungen geben?
Wird es feste Fristen zur Bearbeitung geben?
Oder entscheidet jede regionale Behörde nach eigenem Gusto und arbeitet die Anträge nach eben solchem ab?

Dann könnte _-falls überhaupt-_ die Erlaubnis nämlich kommen, wenn der Tümpel längst leer gefressen und die schwarze Brut längst weiter gezogen ist.

Die Praxis wird zeigen, was diese Kormoranverordnung taugt.
*Skepsis liegt auf Grundlage der Fakten auf jeden Fall näher als vorauseilender Jubel*, 
wie ihn z.B. die Landesfischereiverbände längst wieder ausgestossen haben

Und dass, obwohl sie absolut nichts mit der Entstehung dieser Verordnung zu tun haben, auch wenn sie sich die Medaille schon längst selbst ans Jacket geheftet haben.


Link inkl. interaktive Karte der Schutzgebiete
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...zum-kormoran-in-nrw-mehr-schein-als-sein.html

Jubel- & Selbstlob-Pressemeldung der NRW-Fischereiverbände
https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/erlass_kormoranverordnung_21.06.2018.php


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*

tja Kati, und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Naturschutzbehörden längst vom NABU unterwandert sind, kann man sich denken, wie oft und wenn ja zu welchem Zeitpunkt so eine Genehmigung erfolgt.


----------



## fishhawk (25. August 2018)

*AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Praxis wird zeigen, was diese Kormoranverordnung taugt.
> *Skepsis liegt auf Grundlage der Fakten auf jeden Fall näher als vorauseilender Jubel*,
> wie ihn z.B. die Landesfischereiverbände längst wieder ausgestossen haben
> 
> Und dass, obwohl sie *absolut nichts mit der Entstehung dieser Verordnung zu tun haben*, auch wenn sie sich die Medaille schon längst selbst ans Jacket geheftet haben.



Dass es überhaupt ne Kormoranverordnung gibt, halte ich zumindest für positiv.

Wie ist die denn nun wirklich entstanden?

Irgendjemand muss sich ja dafür stark gemacht haben und gegen die unterwanderten Behörden durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch.

Hat den bereits jemand Erfahrung mit der Bejagung des Kormorans? Würde mich interessieren ob ein Verein diesbezüglich aktiv geworden ist.


----------



## Nemo (29. Januar 2019)

Habe nirgends von Aktivitäten gehört. Bin heute an der Ruhr von Werden aus Richtung Kettwig spazieren gegangen und habe 48 Kormorane auf den Steinbegrenzungen und Bäumen des Laichschongebiets gezählt. Ist schon irgendwie spaßig wenn man darüber nachdenkt, dass es für Angler Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten gibt... Welchen Sinn machen die eigentlich noch? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kormorane diese kennen. 
Und wenn ich mal die durchschnittliche Zahl der Angler, die in dem Gebiet unterwegs sind, mit den Kormoranen vergleiche, dann dürfte die Fangmenge der Angler nur wenige Prozent ausmachen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch.
> 
> Hat den bereits jemand Erfahrung mit der Bejagung des Kormorans? Würde mich interessieren ob ein Verein diesbezüglich aktiv geworden ist.



Ich kann nichts zur Situation in NRW sagen, aber insbesondere Mittelfranken ist in der Bejagung von Kormoranen sehr aktiv und meines Wissens nach wurden da bisher mehr als 2000 Kormorane geschossen, was einen spürbar positiven Einfluss bzgl. der Kormoranschäden an den Gewässern hatte.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Januar 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Äsche ist ein Spezialfall.
> 
> . Es ist einfach so, das Menschen alles irgendwo einordnen wollen: nützlich oder unnütz, daraus entspringen dann die heutigen Extreme.



Es ist einfach so da wir zu viele Menschen sind, als das wir noch alle Platz im Paradies hätten.
Das Paradies musste Produktionsflächen weichen, weil der Mensch seine biologischen Ketten sprengt.
So viele Menschen brauchen Überschüsse und über, ist in der Natur eben nur dann viel, wenn man Konkurenten kurz hält.

Leider ist die Äsche auch kein Spezialfall, sie bekommt lediglich als "Speisefisch" besondere Aufmerksamkeit.
Die Probleme summieren sich zusammen und mit dem Kormoran ist nun ein ganz "fettes" hinzugekommen.
Mit immer mehr Besatzfischen und P&T die Probleme zu übermalen, ist ganz sicher nicht die Lösung.

Es ist ein einziger Wahnsinn wie Deutschland mit seiner Natur umgeht, von einem Extrem ins Andere.
Das ist wie mit dem Tierschutz der Tiere ja schützen soll vor Leid vor allem aber sinnlosen Tod.
Ein ganz vernümpftiger Grundgedanke und doch drehen viele gleich wieder durch.
Die ganz Rücksichtslosen schreiben dann zum Schutz Ihrer Handlung vor, das alles was nicht geschützt ist, auch getötet werden muss um es zu verwerten.
Hallo gehts noch?
Wie krank ist das eigentlich dann alles erst schützen zu müssen, um es dann nicht zu töten.
Ziel sollte es eigentlich sein, die Kreatur und den natürlichen Bestand zu achten.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht liegen die Anträge auch stapelweise in den Unteren Naturschutzbehörden und es muss erst noch gewürfelt werden, wer die bearbeitet; 
also nicht die Anträge bearbeitet, 
sondern den eigenen Antrag auf die Genehmigung der Stellenausschreibung, auf den sich dann diejenigen bewerben können, die den Personalplan erstellen, der wiederum festlegt, wer zukünftig…


----------



## Grünknochen (30. Januar 2019)

https://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/aktuelles/aktuelles/neue-kormoranverordnung-/6_26099.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. Januar 2019)

???


----------



## Wurmbaader (30. Januar 2019)

Jetzt frage ich mich, wie es eigentlich mit der Motivation von Jägern aussieht, tatsächlich auch Kormorane zu bejagen?
Ausser zum Ausstopfen sind die ja zu nichts nütze oder?


----------



## Nemo (30. Januar 2019)

Piketom schrieb:


> *AW: Kormoran in NRW ab heute frei zum Abschuss*
> 
> also diese Abschussfreigabe mit 250m zum Gewässer besagt ja eigentlich,daß der Vogel garnicht frei zum Abschuss ist oder?


Das bedeutet schon INNERHALB 250m, nicht außerhalb


----------

